# 2007 Jamis Dakar XCR Comp, needle bearing upgrade worth it?



## 1813254617.th (Dec 6, 2021)

My friend has a 2007 Jamis Dakar XCR Comp. It has a Manitou R7 Super with TPC lockout and a Fox Float R with medium ProPedal. I've been giving it a much needed rebuild over the past year (SKF, NSK, and ZEN pivot bearings; tubeless wheelset; new brakes & rotors; shock & fork rebuild; etc)

The frame side of the shock DU bushing is completely seized, and the linkage side is completely worn. Will it be a good idea to put RWC needle bearings in the linkage side eyelet and get new DU bushings for the frame side, or is the rotation in the Jamis MP3 linkage not enough to justify the needle bearings?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

IMO not worth the extra expense at all. Delrin bushings all day for longevity. These not for your application but will get the job done, and factory part.









FOX Mounting Hardware - 9 Piece, AL, 8mm x 22.2/0.874


Shop & learn - FOX 9-Piece Alloy Mounting Hardware Kit in the Rear Shock Mount Kit Collection - Bolt Mount Diameter: 8, Frame Mount Width: 22.2, Part Number: 803-03-280, : , 9-Piece Alloy Mounting Hardware Kit for Fox rear shocks. Item Specifications Bolt Mount Diameter 8 Frame Mount Width 22.2, :




www.worldwidecyclery.com


----------



## 1813254617.th (Dec 6, 2021)

Mountainfrog said:


> IMO not worth the extra expense at all. Delrin bushings all day for longevity. These not for your application but will get the job done, and factory part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, these aren't that much cheaper than the RWC needle bearings though. It's 30CAD vs 42 USD. Since the needle bearing are only on one end and the 2 piece reducers can be used on the frame end since there isn't much movement there, it works out to 60CAD for worldwide cyclery vs 76CAD for RWC in the end. biggest problem is shipping, which is an absolute nightmare in this day and age, I'm paying more for shipping (over 30CAD) than for one of these kits!

I really need to find a local source for these things.


----------



## sillymonkey (Nov 5, 2006)

Can check with local bike shop to see if they have distributor catalog listing mounting hardware for Manitou/Hayes.
If you have the measurements, may be able to find identical Rockshox version from Lambert (prices in CAD) but they only accept orders from LBS.


----------

